

There should be a day every year for donating money to free apps - jcslzr


======
seekingcharlie
Really?

I mean, of all the things that one could donate money to...

------
aurora72
A similar thing might be done for e-books, too. Because e-books are sooner or
later falling into torrent networks becoming available for free.

------
chrismcb
Or... 365 days...

